# Failed to unlock mutex



## grepollo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm new in FreeBSD. I have trouble in setting up my postgresql database. I successfully initialized the DB, using *initdb* command, check the status in */usr/local/etc/rc.d/postgresql status*, it is running, but every time I issue a command related to db, it always says 
	
	



```
Failed to Unlock Mutex
```

Please help anyone. Thank you in advance.

Greffin


----------



## grepollo (Mar 30, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi

I'd try to reinstall the whole system, fresh install all packages. I found out that after installing samba35 and kerberos5, the problem will occur. Anyone here have suggestion how to fix this problem? Thanks.


----------

